# Buckboard belly bacon, first attempt at bacon...



## shellbellc (Jan 1, 2011)

Bacon trimmed up and skinned removed.








Rubbed down with Hi Mountain BBB cure...color is a little off, it's my phone camera.







Using the a-maze-n smoker. 







Out of the smoker, truly cold smoking, temps outside were in the 30's. Smoked them for 36 hours until we got a good color change on the meat.













Sliced up...







Fried up, on the salt side just about right for us.  Some testers thought it was a little too salty but flavor was excellent.







Zip-locked up and ready for the freezer.  I couldn't get my sealer to work so had to do the zip loc's.







So this was our first bacon experiment.  Had bacon in fridge on Tuesday night and went to pick-up two more bellies the following day...we gave a lot out, and did two taste test nights at the VFW.  Wound up with 14 pounds of bacon.  It was gone in two weeks.


----------



## meateater (Jan 1, 2011)

You rocked it!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   That's some great looking bacon. What wood did you use?


----------



## mossymo (Jan 1, 2011)

Very nice Shellbellc, turn out looking great!


----------



## shellbellc (Jan 1, 2011)

Smoked over maple.


----------



## chefrob (Jan 1, 2011)

great lookin bacon 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.........you might want to post how long you cured it for those who are new at this, it kinda looks like you smoked it right after you put on the cure.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 1, 2011)

Real nice lookin bacon Shellbellc, thanks for the Q-view


----------



## mrsb (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow


----------



## shellbellc (Jan 2, 2011)

I cured this for 7 days, rinsed off and soaked for an hour...did a fry test and then got it in the smoker.


----------



## chefrob (Jan 2, 2011)

did you like the cure? any flavor ingredients used like pepper,garlic, etc?


----------

